# Build a pc or buy a pre-built one



## $hadow (May 3, 2021)

Hope everyone and their family is doing well in these hard times.
I'm here with a problem but first let's understand my requirements

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.' Vague answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work.)
Ans: Some general web browsing and mostly games in the line of COD warfare and AC Valhalla. So those games and other similar ones which are in line are to be supported with at least medium settings if not high

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then please mention.
Ans: I was planning to buy a monitor for around 20 to 25k and to be used with ps5 but since it seems to be out of stock and no news on re stocking I feel like I'm better off buying a pc. Other purposes I've a MacBook. So I was going though with 50k as PS5 was priced similar but saw some posts regarding pre builds ones so I guess I can shell out like 70k plus 20k for monitor so 90k approx is what I plan for.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: If it will make the gaming experience better

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 10

5. How much hard drive / solid-state drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 got one m.2 ssd 512 free with one could incorporate it as well.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention the screen size and resolution you prefer. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, then do mention the screen size and resolution of the monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, I was looking for 32 inch but since I will be doing some browsing and related stuff as well so I think 2k 144hz 27 inch might be good enough or if you guys have some other suggestions budget is around 20k.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy? i.e. which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Mouse I've

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: ASAP work from home is killing me

9. Have you ever built a desktop before? Or, will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No and I fear building one, hence thinking of going pre built route

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Buying online is the only option for me since I don't intend to go out under any circumstance.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: These options seems good, what do you guys suggest

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08J8V4FRC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_HKCPS9W6WDG6RH1JBNWA*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-IdeaCentre-Desktop-Graphics-90N9003MIN/dp/B08DNM5HLK/
And thank you so much for hearing me out


----------



## $hadow (May 4, 2021)

guys some input please @Desmond David @SaiyanGoku @whitestar_999 @Zangetsu


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2021)

@omega44-xt


----------



## TheSloth (May 4, 2021)

for the Lenovo build, one GOOD reviewer posted inside pics of the Cabinet. The case looks good only from outside. The case seriously looks like it would cost just 800, 100 for inside and 700 for outside looks. So much clutter! and I imagine upgrades will be hard.
PSU is again of unknown standard, should be at least 80+Bronze.
Heating will be a issue unless you have AC in your room. I will recommend to spend a bit less on these builds and wait for your PS5. 
You planning to keep it forever or you will sell this, once you get your PS5?


----------



## $hadow (May 4, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> for the Lenovo build, one GOOD reviewer posted inside pics of the Cabinet. The case looks good only from outside. The case seriously looks like it would cost just 800, 100 for inside and 700 for outside looks. So much clutter! and I imagine upgrades will be hard.
> PSU is again of unknown standard, should be at least 80+Bronze.
> Heating will be a issue unless you have AC in your room. I will recommend to spend a bit less on these builds and wait for your PS5.
> You planning to keep it forever or you will sell this, once you get your PS5?


If I build this one I won't be buying PS5.


----------



## $hadow (May 4, 2021)

Lenovo corporate offer for this one for me. It will cost 78k for me for a 3700x and 2060 it seems good.
*www.lenovo.com/in/en/desktops-and-...-series/IdeaCentre-Gaming-5-AMD/p/90Q1004GIN.
I don't think in case I want to build one there are components available for that


----------



## TheSloth (May 4, 2021)

There are no GPUs available at reasonable prices.

The specs for that 78K are really good. But then again, how can they put a 380W PSU in that pc is just shocking! Or like @omega44-xt mentioned in another thread, there will be limit on power withdraw, so basically you won't see a 3700x and 2060 performing their best on that build. A safer bet would be 10400+1660S.
I think you will be first one on this forum to go a pre-built PC, no one has any experience with these builds.

Edited: refer below post


----------



## Neo (May 4, 2021)

You should build. Something like ,5600x + 2060 should be possible. GPU prices are stupid high rn otherwise could've gotten 2070


----------



## TheSloth (May 4, 2021)

In 90K budget, a good 144Hz monitor will come around 30-35K. then in remaining budget its hard to get 2060 and 5600x.

I am not able to trust these pre-builts. Plus you will need to upgrade GPU to play at high settings after few years and the pre-built's cabinet will restrict that.
If it was 2019, building a pc is better. A PS5 is better option for gaming at this point.

@omega44-xt @SaiyanGoku @whitestar_999 a laptop is better suggestion than those pre-built?


----------



## $hadow (May 4, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> In 90K budget, a good 144Hz monitor will come around 30-35K. then in remaining budget its hard to get 2060 and 5600x.
> 
> I am not able to trust these pre-builts. Plus you will need to upgrade GPU to play at high settings after few years and the pre-built's cabinet will restrict that.
> If it was 2019, building a pc is better. A PS5 is better option for gaming at this point.
> ...


That's the problem neither components for the purpose of building a PC are available nor PS5 is available.
Thus making me push towards one of these pre built ones though I'm not comfortable with these.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 4, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> There are no GPUs available at reasonable prices.
> 
> The specs for that 78K are really good. But then again, how can they put a 380W PSU in that pc is just shocking! Or like @omega44-xt mentioned in another thread, there will be limit on power withdraw, so basically you won't see a 3700x and 2060 performing their best on that build. A safer bet would be 10400+1660S.
> I think you will be first one on this forum to go a pre-built PC, no one has any experience with these builds.


The power limit stuff si based on manufacturer's TDP, so they can't be sued for underperforming, like Intel states i5 10400 is 65W part but at its max boost freq., it would need 100W, which is a lot as well as need good cooling. So what OEMs do is that the CPU will hit advertised max boost freq for like 30s, drawing 90-100W, then limit to 65W with whatever freq is possible.

3700X has 95W rated TDP & I have used 3700X on a friend's PC, it doesn't show that behaviour which a non-K Intel CPU would.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 4, 2021)

$hadow said:


> That's the problem neither components for the purpose of building a PC are available nor PS5 is available.
> Thus making me push towards one of these pre built ones though I'm not comfortable with these.


As said earlier, hidden parts like mobo & PSU are low quality, but still considering GTX 1660S is itself 45k+, that 68k Lenovo isn't bad. Just add another 8GB 2666MHz DDR4 RAM & you are set for gaming. IMO ask Lenovo support about adding another 2.5" SSD & get another 500GB/1TB SATA SSD for games.

For monitor, IMO MSI G241 (16k) will suffice, its a 1080p 144Hz IPS, but if you want 2K 144Hz, get Acer XV272U (25k) or LG 32GK650F (23k).


----------



## aby geek (May 4, 2021)

If you want a prebuilt talk to zotac and msi direct by calling an authorized store near you.
The zotac magnus one is very impressive 8.3 litres pc with great thermals and cooling. Though it comes with windows and bare bone. The bare bone doesnt have ssd and ram but it has a 3070, 10700, and 500w platinum psu. So if you go that route ssd and ram will be an additional expense besides monitor.

Msi has meg infinite x 10 with 10thgen intel and rtx 3000.

Other option is to get a custom pc built by volted pc, ant pc, mvp gaming, smc international.
Though be mindful they might have configs with 30 day window trial so state it clearly you want full os installation.

This is one prebuilt from ant pc you can go with custom if the prebuilts dont catch your fancy.
*voltedpc.in/epsilon-class-4-ryzen-7-3700x-gtx-1650-super-base-


----------



## $hadow (May 4, 2021)

A


omega44-xt said:


> As said earlier, hidden parts like mobo & PSU are low quality, but still considering GTX 1660S is itself 45k+, that 68k Lenovo isn't bad. Just add another 8GB 2666MHz DDR4 RAM & you are set for gaming. IMO ask Lenovo support about adding another 2.5" SSD & get another 500GB/1TB SATA SSD for games.
> 
> For monitor, IMO MSI G241 (16k) will suffice, its a 1080p 144Hz IPS, but if you want 2K 144Hz, get Acer XV272U (25k) or LG 32GK650F (23k).


And what about this for 77k 
*www.lenovo.com/in/en/desktops-and-...0-series/IdeaCentre-Gaming-5-AMD/p/90Q1004GIN


----------



## $hadow (May 4, 2021)

aby geek said:


> If you want a prebuilt talk to zotac and msi direct by calling an authorized store near you.
> The zotac magnus one is very impressive 8.3 litres pc with great thermals and cooling. Though it comes with windows and bare bone. The bare bone doesnt have ssd and ram but it has a 3070, 10700, and 500w platinum psu. So if you go that route ssd and ram will be an additional expense besides monitor.
> 
> Msi has meg infinite x 10 with 10thgen intel and rtx 3000.
> ...


Do you have any experience with any one of these?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 4, 2021)

$hadow said:


> A
> 
> And what about this for 77k
> *www.lenovo.com/in/en/desktops-and-...0-series/IdeaCentre-Gaming-5-AMD/p/90Q1004GIN


It was 81-82k on amazon, now OOS:
Lenovo IdeaCentre G5 Gaming Desktop (AMD Ryzen 7 3700X/8GB/1TB HDD + 256GB SSD/Windows 10/NVIDIA RTX 2060 CD 6GB GDDR6 Graphics), Raven Black (90Q1004GIN): Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories

Same limitations, just better CPU & GPU, worth extra 15k, if you can spend.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 4, 2021)

GPU market is f-ed up right now and would continue for at least another year IMO. Only way to get a decent GPU is to go with pre-builts or from custom rig assembler.


----------



## $hadow (May 4, 2021)

How does this


omega44-xt said:


> It was 81-82k on amazon, now OOS:
> Lenovo IdeaCentre G5 Gaming Desktop (AMD Ryzen 7 3700X/8GB/1TB HDD + 256GB SSD/Windows 10/NVIDIA RTX 2060 CD 6GB GDDR6 Graphics), Raven Black (90Q1004GIN): Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories
> 
> Same limitations, just better CPU & GPU, worth extra 15k, if you can spend.


Considering I'm not able to like any of the pre built Pcs under 1 lac, this seems like a valid purchase but upgrading seems like a big time pain


----------



## $hadow (May 4, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GPU market is f-ed up right now and would continue for at least another year IMO. Only way to get a decent GPU is to go with pre-builts or from custom rig assembler.


Makes me wonder how about just build a PC without Graphic card.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Makes me wonder how about just build a PC without Graphic card.


This is the best option currently if you can manage for a year with integrated graphics.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> a laptop is better suggestion than those pre-built?


Yes especially nowadays but only if you can get a good laptop in a sale offer(prime day/independence day sale in Jul/Aug if it happens or there is always the bbd/gis sale in oct).


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> This is the best option currently if you can manage for a year with integrated graphics.


But components aren't cheap or discounted right now


----------



## aby geek (May 5, 2021)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08SX5Y6YN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_D9MYV64KGBWJA5ZC6EFTI feel the gpu here is very good at the price. And even if take out the gpu the system will still run.

Do get a quote from the custom pc builders I listed before that way you have a chance of getting latest parts.

If you are considering laptops and you are definitely going to buy a monitor then you can get the omen 15 4600h/1660ti for 80k and rest you can spend on monitor.

If you want the best laptop under 100k then beside nitro 5 5600h/3060 you could also look at this 
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/msi-gf65-thin-c...0?pid=COMGYWFQTSVSHZFB&cmpid=product.share.pp

You can look at this too. *www.amazon.in/dp/B08CV1SBD9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_DRW7K80FQHTX7R23GCWZ


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2021)

$hadow said:


> But components aren't cheap or discounted right now


Depending on changing corona situation prices of WFH components may remain high for next few months.


----------



## TheSloth (May 6, 2021)

came across this online retailer on reddit. check this. costly. but looks cool. see if you can find any reviews for this platform and their rigs.
*xrig.io/collections/gaming-desktops/products/xrig-x1-v2


----------



## aby geek (May 6, 2021)

^^Saiyan has advised me against x1 before but the x2 and x3 look decent. Still getting a custom rig built by ant pc like builders is better option.


----------



## TheSloth (May 6, 2021)

Why x1 is bad?


----------



## aby geek (May 6, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/igthf3

The g2 no longer sells but this is aug 2020 post so the user experience is a great overview of service quality.
The main issue is that jonsbo case.


----------



## aby geek (May 6, 2021)

*www.electrobot.co.in/prebuild/p-3Any word how is electrobot service coz this rig looks like a steal.
The windows again is trial so that will be an added cost.
How are the psu and mobo?


Found 4750g on md computers selling for 29k but they would sell it only with a full config. So if we drop the gpu for now can 4750g be accommodated?


----------



## $hadow (May 6, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.electrobot.co.in/prebuild/p-3Any word how is electrobot service coz this rig looks like a steal.
> The windows again is trial so that will be an added cost.
> How are the psu and mobo?
> 
> ...


1660 is already OOS in this case


----------



## aby geek (May 6, 2021)

If electrobot is unable to provide 1660 any more then either you can build a4650g or 4750g based pc from md computers without GPU for time being.
Or get the asus rog desktops from Amazon just so you can grab a gpu right now. Strix gl10dh had 3400g and 1650 at 58k. Though amazon is showing it not deliverable for me so check for your location.


----------



## $hadow (May 6, 2021)

aby geek said:


> If electrobot is unable to provide 1660 any more then either you can build a4650g or 4750g based pc from md computers without GPU for time being.
> Or get the asus rog desktops from Amazon just so you can grab a gpu right now. Strix gl10dh had 3400g and 1650 at 58k. Though amazon is showing it not deliverable for me so check for your location.


With these pre built ones my only confusion is with the future upgradability of the parts


----------



## aby geek (May 6, 2021)

Asus rog will be upgradable but budget options definitely cut corners. Pre loaded windows is other plus. The quality of mobo and psu should definitely be researched thoroughly but configs nearing 100k shouldn't have dodgy components otherwise asus reputation will be at stake.
If you like any of the desktops just check availability and get feedback from r/IndianGaming as well.

Otherwise 4650g system is your only choice. Since these are oem tray cpu mdcomputers won't sell it alone you have to build a complete pc. A 4650g system without gpu should be done in 60k and then rest you invest in monitor.

Get a good motherboard now so you can upgrade to ryzen 3000 and 5000 cpus in future when gpus are available.
The cost of windows os  will be extra here just  like when building a custom pc from any pc builders.


----------



## $hadow (May 6, 2021)

This is available for for 91k


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 7, 2021)

$hadow said:


> This is available for for 91k


psu is below avg considering the overall price. Basically you are paying 40-45k for just that 1660.


----------



## aby geek (May 7, 2021)

If you are going to build a pc for around 90k then build one with ryzen pro 4750g without gpu. It is retailing for 29k it is a step behind 5600x. 
If you want more value then you go with 4650g @ 17700. With this you can get a good mobo 32gb ram and a monitor as well. If you don't need a monitor then a 4650g system could be wrapped up in 60-65k.


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2021)

aby geek said:


> If you are going to build a pc for around 90k then build one with ryzen pro 4750g without gpu. It is retailing for 29k it is a step behind 5600x.
> If you want more value then you go with 4650g @ 17700. With this you can get a good mobo 32gb ram and a monitor as well. If you don't need a monitor then a 4650g system could be wrapped up in 60-65k.


Can you specify which PCs are you talking about ? 
Link if possible


----------



## aby geek (May 7, 2021)

I mean building your own with 4650g or 4750g. These ryzen apu come with integrated  graphics and have great performance. These are not usually available for purchase but mdcomputers is letting you choose them if you build a whole system from them. 
So 4650g is great for budget around 60k and 4750g can be opted for budgets over 70k.


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2021)

aby geek said:


> I mean building your own with 4650g or 4750g. These ryzen apu come with integrated  graphics and have great performance. These are not usually available for purchase but mdcomputers is letting you choose them if you build a whole system from them.
> So 4650g is great for budget around 60k and 4750g can be opted for budgets over 70k.


Alright so what would be configuration like.
Lets suppose for a gpu less build


----------



## aby geek (May 7, 2021)

Here's a config based on 4650g I posted in another thread. Since you have higher budget you can go for 4750g and 32gb ram depending on what you require of the pc.

Mobo. 11400
ASRock B550 Phantom Gaming 4/ac (Wi-Fi) Motherboard (AMD Socket AM4/Ryzen 5000, 4000G and 3000 Series CPU/Max 128GB DDR4 4733MHz Memory)

Ram. 11800

G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR Desktop Ram Trident Z RGB Series 16GB (8GBx2) DDR4 3200MHz

Featuring a completely exposed light bar with vibrant RGB LEDs, merged with the award-winning Trident Z heatspreader design, and constructed with the...

 mdcomputers.in



Psu. 6899

GIGABYTE P750GM SMPS - 750 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification Fully Modular PSU With Active PFC

GIGABYTE P750GM | 750W 80 Plus Gold | Fully Modular PSU - Powerful single +12V rail - 120mm Smart Hydraulic Bearing (HYB) Fan - 12V 61A Rail...

 mdcomputers.in



Cabinet. 7300

CORSAIR 4000D Airflow (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet With Tempered Glass Side Panel (Black)

CORSAIR 4000D Airflow | ATX - Mid Tower Cabinet (Black) - 360mm Rad Mount - High Airflow Optimized - 2 x 120mm Included Airguide Fans...

 mdcomputers.in




Processor. 17700

AMD Ryzen 5 Pro 4650G Open Box OEM Processor with Radeon Graphics (6 Cores 12 Threads, with Max Boost Clock of 4.2GHz,Base Clock of 3.7GHz and 11MB Game Cache)

AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 4650G | 6 Cores 4.2 GHz | OEM Processor - With AMD Radeon 6 Renoir Graphics - GPU Clock 1700 MHz - DDR4 3200 MHz - Built for Modern Business...

 mdcomputers.in



Ssd. 5300

Western Digital Blue SN550 500GB M.2 NVMe Internal SSD (WDS500G2B0C)

WD Blue 500GB - PCIe Gen 3" M.2 NVMe SSD - WDS500G2B0C - 2400MB/s Read 1750MB/s Write - 3D NAND Technology - SMART Supported - High Endurance Rating...

 mdcomputers.in



This totals to 60,399. Any other components required.?


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Here's a config based on 4650g I posted in another thread. Since you have higher budget you can go for 4750g and 32gb ram depending on what you require of the pc.
> 
> Mobo. 11400
> ASRock B550 Phantom Gaming 4/ac (Wi-Fi) Motherboard (AMD Socket AM4/Ryzen 5000, 4000G and 3000 Series CPU/Max 128GB DDR4 4733MHz Memory)
> ...


So MD computers is also building a PC for you if you purchase al this stuff under custom PC?


----------



## aby geek (May 7, 2021)

So these cpus are tray cpus that oems like lenovo, dell and hp get for their prebuilts. They are not meant to be sold to consumer directly. So they come up with the condition that you can only purchase this as part of a full system.

Here's the link to my post it has the links to each component.
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/su...t-60k-without-monitor-ups.209606/post-2400923


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2021)

aby geek said:


> So these cpus are tray cpus that oems like lenovo, dell and hp get for their prebuilts. They are not meant to be sold to consumer directly. So they come up with the condition that you can only purchase this as part of a full system.
> 
> Here's the link to my post it has the links to each component.
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/su...t-60k-without-monitor-ups.209606/post-2400923


I got that.
But will they also assemble the system for me?


----------



## aby geek (May 7, 2021)

Call them and ask them. They would charge extra I guess if they agree. In which case you will have to go the custom pc route.

Found a prebuilt on volted pc, you will have to log in to request a custom pc quotation. 
*voltedpc.in/omega-class-5-ryzen-5-4650g-
@SaiyanGoku  Is the above config balanced? Are the chassis and smps reliable?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 8, 2021)

aby geek said:


> So these cpus are tray cpus that oems like lenovo, dell and hp get for their prebuilts. They are not meant to be sold to consumer directly. So they come up with the condition that you can only purchase this as part of a full system.


Primeabgb was selling ryzen 4650G individually 1-2 months back.


----------



## $hadow (May 8, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Call them and ask them. They would charge extra I guess if they agree. In which case you will have to go the custom pc route.
> 
> Found a prebuilt on volted pc, you will have to log in to request a custom pc quotation.
> *voltedpc.in/omega-class-5-ryzen-5-4650g-
> @SaiyanGoku  Is the above config balanced? Are the chassis and smps reliable?


*so this is what I've built but it looks like I'll go way above my budget since a decent enough gpu would cost somewhere around 50k.*​
*


*


----------



## omega44-xt (May 8, 2021)

GPU market as messed up, no one knows if it will even solve in the next 6 months sadly. Try to find used GTX 1060 or RX 570 for 8k or so.


----------



## $hadow (May 8, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> GPU market as messed up, no one knows if it will even solve in the next 6 months sadly. Try to find used GTX 1060 or RX 570 for 8k or so.


Above config seems alright otherwise?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Above config seems alright otherwise?


Not sure about cpu cooler, prefer kingston 240gb A400, as for cabinet it doesn't seem worth getting at 7k.
*www.techpowerup.com/review/thermaltake-v250-tg-argb-mid-tower/7.html
PSU though is the biggest issue, check linustechtip psu tier list & get at least a tier B psu from that list.
*linustechtips.com/topic/1116640-psucultists-psu-tier-list/


----------



## aby geek (May 9, 2021)

@$hadow 
Get this power supply.
*mdcomputers.in/antec-neo-eco-700w-80-plus-gold-ne700g-zen.html
Get this cabinet 

*mdcomputers.in/corsair-mid-tower-4000d-airflow-tempered-glass-black-cc-9011200-ww.html


----------



## TheSloth (May 9, 2021)

Also check Lian Li 215 Mesh case, see if you like. Its a decent case for its price.


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2021)

aby geek said:


> @$hadow
> Get this power supply.
> *mdcomputers.in/antec-neo-eco-700w-80-plus-gold-ne700g-zen.html
> Get this cabinet
> ...


This particular cpu is not available on Volted PC. Since I'm thinking of getting the same assembled from them only.


----------



## $hadow (May 9, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not sure about cpu cooler, prefer kingston 240gb A400, as for cabinet it doesn't seem worth getting at 7k.
> *www.techpowerup.com/review/thermaltake-v250-tg-argb-mid-tower/7.html
> PSU though is the biggest issue, check linustechtip psu tier list & get at least a tier B psu from that list.
> *linustechtips.com/topic/1116640-psucultists-psu-tier-list/


Volted PC | Buy Gaming & Workstation PC in India 

I got these options available. It seems I might not to able to get LTT mentioned PSU from there. Any other suggestion?


----------



## aby geek (May 9, 2021)

Post screenshots of both smps and cabinet options. Also what graphic card and processor will you upgrade to once the prices come back to normal?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 9, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Above config seems alright otherwise?


Why not buy those individually & build it? You can get better quality parts & save money as well:

CPU - AMD Ryzen 5 4650G - 17.5k

Mobo - Gigabyte B550M DS3H - 9.2k

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3200MHz - 7k

GPU - None

SSD - Kingston A2000 500GB NVMe - 5k

HDD - WD Blue 1TB 7200RPM - 3.2k

PSU - Corsair CV550 80+ Bronze - 3.5k (cheap, should suffice for low end GPUs)

Cabinet - Deepcool Mattrexx 55 MESH 4F ADD-RGB - 5.4k

Total - 47.3k

For CPU cooler - DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX 400 PRO - 2.5k


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 10, 2021)

$hadow said:


> I got these options available. It seems I might not to able to get LTT mentioned PSU from there. Any other suggestion?


Check the assembled build suggested above, I guess you have to choose between either getting integrated graphics with good parts or a rig with graphics card but with inferior parts.


----------



## $hadow (May 10, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Why not buy those individually & build it? You can get better quality parts & save money as well:
> 
> CPU - AMD Ryzen 5 4650G - 17.5k
> 
> ...


I've given building by myself a thought but since I've never done it myself always give me a scare


----------



## aby geek (May 10, 2021)

If you could post the options volted is offering with screenshots then we can help you decide because you are already signed in and we will have to first register to actually customize. 

The only gripe with custom pc builds is you have to ask the builder to install a fully activated Windows. Otherwise they might build a system with a 30 day trial or dos.

This gpu shortage is a great excuse to get a custom build. But you yourself should also be aware of what components of what brand go together. And what suits an Amd system or what is best for an intel system.
Badically do your homework about each component and the configuration as a whole by using youtube, reddit, review sites and tech forums so that you are not taken advantage of.

Although reputed custom pc builders may not resort to duping customers but it pays to be alert and you want to make sure you get a tight and as per spec build.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 11, 2021)

$hadow said:


> I've given building by myself a thought but since I've never done it myself always give me a scare


Try to get all parts from 1 shop & they might even build it for you for free. Sadly most states have restrictions & you can't go out to local shops which are usually more willing to do this. 

Even if you don't get all from 1 shop, they might build it for you for 500/1000 if you bought a few parts from them.

I built my friend's PC about a year ago & that was first exp building from scratch. It took me 3hrs to build It while watching videos. Do note that I have worked on desktops & laptops before that, just not building it completely.


----------



## aby geek (May 12, 2021)

Good news!!
*www.techradar.com/in/news/sony-playstation-5-finally-getting-a-restock-date-in-indiaPs5 prebooking opens on the 17th of May on prepaidgamercard.


----------



## $hadow (May 12, 2021)

Now that ps5 seems to be up.
I'm still looking for one particular peripheral I'm still looking irrespective of what I buy.
Need a monitor to game on and also to connect my Mac also.
Around 25k for somewhere around 27 inch I suppose I can grab which can push the ps5 decent pixels at faster response time.
@omega44-xt @whitestar_999 @aby geek @SaiyanGoku


----------



## aby geek (May 13, 2021)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B0788GQM7C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_FPY13CJ7NTABD92FWPMWThis is a larger screen size around your budget though it is low refresh rate.

What refresh rate you want and how do you prefer connecting the monitor to the mac, via hdmi or via thunderbolt? 
Also tell us which mac model are you using exactly.


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.amazon.in/dp/B0788GQM7C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_FPY13CJ7NTABD92FWPMWThis is a larger screen size around your budget though it is low refresh rate.
> 
> What refresh rate you want and how do you prefer connecting the monitor to the mac, via hdmi or via thunderbolt?
> Also tell us which mac model are you using exactly.


Got m1 mac and I'm looking for higher refresh rate with lower response time since I'll predominantly playing warzone mostly and meanwhile AC as well so both refresh rate as well as 1440p seems in my budget


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 13, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Need a monitor to game on and also to connect my Mac also.
> Around 25k for somewhere around 27 inch I suppose I can grab which can push the ps5 decent pixels at faster response time.


Wait for others to reply but currently sbi card 10% off offer upto 1.5k is going on at flipkart while hdfc credit card 10% off offer upto 1k going on at amazon till tomorrow end.


----------



## aby geek (May 13, 2021)

*mdcomputers.in/gigabyte-27-inch-adaptive-sync-g27q.htmlTake a look at this and this 
*mdcomputers.in/gigabyte-aorus-27-inch-amd-freesync-rgb-curved-gaming-cv27f.html
Mostly the 4k in your budget have 60hz or 75hz. 144hz is available with 2k and fhd monitors have 165hz.
Ps5 does not support 144hz and 4k monitors are advised to be run at max 120hz dor smooth experience.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 13, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Now that ps5 seems to be up.
> I'm still looking for one particular peripheral I'm still looking irrespective of what I buy.
> Need a monitor to game on and also to connect my Mac also.
> Around 25k for somewhere around 27 inch I suppose I can grab which can push the ps5 decent pixels at faster response time.
> @omega44-xt @whitestar_999 @aby geek @SaiyanGoku


PS5 doesn't support 1440p, it will run at 1080p or 4K. Also PS5 lacks a headphone jack to connect speakers directly to it, a friend had this issue when he wanted to use his PS5 with LG 32GK650F. He ended up buying a TV now though.

IMO look for 1080p 144Hz or 4K 60Hz monitor with freesync & speakers. Still, I can't guarantee a good exp as Sony is adamant about catering to TV users.

Edit: I know PS controller has a 3.5mm jack, good for headphones, not speakers


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2021)

Me thinks, Get the tried and tested Cooler Master Hyper 212.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 13, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Me thinks, Get the tried and tested Cooler Master Hyper 212.


CM Hyper 212 Black is good but has just 1 fan. There are 2 fan options that are better for same price or cheaper, like:
ARCTIC Freezer 34 Esports Duo - 4.4k
or Deepcool GAMMAXX 400 Pro - 2.5k


----------



## TheSloth (May 13, 2021)

2 fans doesn't make much difference when there is only 1 heatsink tower.  In that setup, having 1 fan on the heatsink at the front for intake is enough since rear case fan will pull the air through the heat sink. 
2 fans are good when there are two heatsink towers like in Dark Rock Pro and NH-D15.


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> PS5 doesn't support 1440p, it will run at 1080p or 4K. Also PS5 lacks a headphone jack to connect speakers directly to it, a friend had this issue when he wanted to use his PS5 with LG 32GK650F. He ended up buying a TV now though.
> 
> IMO look for 1080p 144Hz or 4K 60Hz monitor with freesync & speakers. Still, I can't guarantee a good exp as Sony is adamant about catering to TV users.
> 
> Edit: I know PS controller has a 3.5mm jack, good for headphones, not speakers


I don't i can squeeze in a TV in the 25k budget plus if it can game at higher reftresh rate I don't think 1080p would be that bad on a 27 inch screen due to pixelation but 1440p will provide a crisper quality even though I might end up gaming at 1080p only.


----------



## aby geek (May 13, 2021)

For tv check these out. 4k tvs are starting around your budget and within 30k you could get a decent sized one.
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/motorola-zx-109...?pid=TVSFFVFV6DPFPFR6&cmpid=product.share.pHw
Heres a list
*techunfolded.com/4k-tv-under-30000/


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2021)

aby geek said:


> For tv check these out. 4k tvs are starting around your budget and within 30k you could get a decent sized one.
> *dl.flipkart.com/dl/motorola-zx-109...?pid=TVSFFVFV6DPFPFR6&cmpid=product.share.pHw
> Heres a list
> *techunfolded.com/4k-tv-under-30000/


Performance would be really choppy on this I'm presuming. Besides I'll be getting a proper 4k TV next year for ps5. Budget is kinda stretched for that right now so it will be a phased purchase.


----------



## $hadow (May 17, 2021)

A small update, wasted 2 hours today and got nothing. Sony India is just doing BS.


----------



## aby geek (May 17, 2021)

*prepaidgamercard.com/product/playstation-5-console-ps5/They were supposed to open pre order today and deliver around 22nd.
They have a whatsapp icon the homepage get in touch with them and get the details whether the link above is a  old page or has gone out of stock today itself.


----------



## aby geek (May 17, 2021)

*gadgets.ndtv.com/games/news/ps5-in...kart-reliance-sony-center-vijay-sales-2443229
Update the restock lasted only 5 mins lol.


----------



## khalil1210 (May 17, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *prepaidgamercard.com/product/playstation-5-console-ps5/They were supposed to open pre order today and deliver around 22nd.
> They have a whatsapp icon the homepage get in touch with them and get the details whether the link above is a  old page or has gone out of stock today itself.


Avoid buying from Prepaid Gamer. They have a bad reputation in indian gaming sub reddit. They supposedly made the site down today at 12:00 PM and were selling ps5 + games at 89k as bundle instead of ps5 alone


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/ne97rc


----------



## aby geek (May 18, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Avoid buying from Prepaid Gamer. They have a bad reputation in indian gaming sub reddit. They supposedly made the site down today at 12:00 PM and were selling ps5 + games at 89k as bundle instead of ps5 alone
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/ne97rc


Oh I didn't know they were a shady website. Since techradar article exclusively mentioned them to have restock today I assumed they were trustworthy. 

They are the only one's to have xbox in stock as well.
*prepaidgamercard.com/product/xbox-...Kc5OMcKxuyHw6aXQW0uBbugaKlhKSl9BoCxlwQAvD_BwE


----------



## omega44-xt (May 18, 2021)

$hadow said:


> A small update, wasted 2 hours today and got nothing. Sony India is just doing BS.


Most stocks are obviously going to developed countries.


----------



## $hadow (May 18, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *gadgets.ndtv.com/games/news/ps5-in...kart-reliance-sony-center-vijay-sales-2443229
> Update the restock lasted only 5 mins lol.


They are a big no no anyhow


----------



## $hadow (May 18, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Most stocks are obviously going to developed countries.


That's true. Waiting on x box now to see if they are also planning for something similar or not. I added the ps5 more than 10 times in my cart and everytime it was you're in a que and by 2 pm it got OOS.


----------



## TheSloth (May 18, 2021)

Just to reiterate again on this forum. 
*Do not lose patience and buy consoles or controllers from retailers/resellers who will not replace your consoles/controllers with a new item, if anything is wrong with it. They might ask you to contact Sony/Microsoft customer care instead of replacing the faulty item.
Stick to Amazon where replacement and refunds works flawlessly and record unboxing of your purchase.*


----------



## quicky008 (May 18, 2021)

buying a ps5 now is just a waste of money-not even many good exclusives are available to justify its steep price tag.

Better buy after 2-3 years when revised hardware with more features/slimmer design will become available and hopefully it will be bundled with a few games and priced affordably (ie within 40k).


----------



## $hadow (May 18, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> buying a ps5 now is just a waste of money-not even many good exclusives are available to justify its steep price tag.
> 
> Better buy after 2-3 years when revised hardware with more features/slimmer design will become available and hopefully it will be bundled with a few games and priced affordably (ie within 40k).


And what about those who are actually short on a proper gaming rig or a console. My ps dies 3 months back and laptop ain't really supporting any new game or even those back 5 years . Most likely gonna try for xbox maybe S if it's available in stock. Gonna play on a 1080p tv for an year or so.


----------



## $hadow (May 18, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Just to reiterate again on this forum.
> *Do not lose patience and buy consoles or controllers from retailers/resellers who will not replace your consoles/controllers with a new item, if anything is wrong with it. They might ask you to contact Sony/Microsoft customer care instead of replacing the faulty item.
> Stick to Amazon where replacement and refunds works flawlessly and record unboxing of your purchase.*


+1 to this. The heights these guys have shown by putting the website down and asking 90k bundle to get the PS


----------



## aby geek (May 18, 2021)

quicky is right. Sony is mulling over redesigning the ps5.
*www.creativebloq.com/news/ps5-redesign-demand


----------



## TheSloth (May 18, 2021)

$hadow said:


> And what about those who are actually short on a proper gaming rig or a console. My ps dies 3 months back and laptop ain't really supporting any new game or even those back 5 years . Most likely gonna try for xbox maybe S if it's available in stock. Gonna play on a 1080p tv for an year or so.


Have you thought about getting laptop? purchase decision will be less frustrating  than a prebuilt PC. 
Do you have AC in your room where you are planning to use your prebuilt PC? Main problem is over-heating and poor PSU. In future whenever you have enough funds, just buy a new case and PSU and salvage parts from your pre-built one.
Or just sell it off once you get console. I don't see much positive in keeping a pre-built PC for long term.


----------



## $hadow (May 18, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Have you thought about getting laptop? purchase decision will be less frustrating  than a prebuilt PC.
> Do you have AC in your room where you are planning to use your prebuilt PC? Main problem is over-heating and poor PSU. In future whenever you have enough funds, just buy a new case and PSU and salvage parts from your pre-built one.
> Or just sell it off once you get console. I don't see much positive in keeping a pre-built PC for long term.


Right now I've 4 laptops already in my room and 2 months back only purchases macbook. Parents will go nuts if they see another laptop at my room


----------



## aby geek (May 18, 2021)

Not many options since you are buying a monitor you can either get the omen 15 4600h/1660ti for 79k for now.
How do you feel about getting a tablet for now and save some money? 
Will you be able to play your games on a tablet somehow?

If you are open to buy second hand stuff here's a posting
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/how-much-can-i-sell-my-old-stuff-for.139625/post-2401432


----------



## omega44-xt (May 18, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> buying a ps5 now is just a waste of money-not even many good exclusives are available to justify its steep price tag.
> 
> Better buy after 2-3 years when revised hardware with more features/slimmer design will become available and hopefully it will be bundled with a few games and priced affordably (ie within 40k).


Not a waste IMO. Games run much smoother compared to even PS4 Pro. In 3 years we might get PS5 pro, may or may not be at same price as console prices have been creeping up. Sadly stocks are very bad now for sure like PC GPUs.


----------



## $hadow (May 18, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Not many options since you are buying a monitor you can either get the omen 15 4600h/1660ti for 79k for now.
> How do you feel about getting a tablet for now and save some money?
> Will you be able to play your games on a tablet somehow?
> 
> ...


I'm gonna continue fighting these flash sales till I get one.
I'm seriously considering getting my ps4 serviced now but 2 months back I was told parts aren't available and now they are telling me it's better to try in the local market since parts won't be here anytime soon.

Tablet won't cut in for me, the problem here is that I'm majorly without any gaming option. Therefore I'm reaching out to all these options.


----------



## $hadow (May 18, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Not a waste IMO. Games run much smoother compared to even PS4 Pro. In 3 years we might get PS5 pro, may or may not be at same price as console prices have been creeping up. Sadly stocks are very bad now for sure like PC GPUs.


But I'd say it is still worth it considering I can't build a 120 hz 4k rig at 50k. I know games are costly but from my point of view I buy like 3 to 4 on my PS. Sometimes you get some good discount at PS store as well


----------



## aby geek (May 18, 2021)

Have you considered the Nintendo switch? Breath of the wild is a marvellous title if you haven't experienced it yet.

Other than that gpd win 3 is coming to Amazon US on june 11 but shipping it here would make it as useless as premium ultrabooks.


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Have you considered the Nintendo switch? Breath of the wild is a marvellous title if you haven't experienced it yet.
> 
> Other than that gpd win 3 is coming to Amazon US on june 11 but shipping it here would make it as useless as premium ultrabooks.


Nothing portable for me. It will either be a rig or console


----------



## omega44-xt (May 19, 2021)

$hadow said:


> But I'd say it is still worth it considering I can't build a 120 hz 4k rig at 50k. I know games are costly but from my point of view I buy like 3 to 4 on my PS. Sometimes you get some good discount at PS store as well


Don't fall for marketing, PS5 can't even run modern AAA titles at native 4K 60fps (games like Cyberpunk, AC Valhalla, etc). PS & Xbox render at lower resolution & upscales it to 4K. You have a lot of games now with that option as well, like games with option to reduce resolution scale (like 100% is 100% of selected resolution). Although light games will surely run at 4K 120fps, like FIFA.

Surely you can't build even a R5 3600 + RTX 3060 rig for 50k with good pricing, i.e. 15k + 30k is already at 45k & you are missing a lot of parts. Consoles sell hardware at cost or at loss & make money from digital sales & subscription to play online.

IMO consoles are good for casual users who just play games or watch videos & don't do anything else even if they had a PC. IMO if Xbox wants to kill PS, they should ship Xbox with a limited Win10 OS which will make it almost a full PC, but that will irk PC companies as well.


----------



## quicky008 (May 19, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Right now I've 4 laptops already in my room and 2 months back only purchases macbook. Parents will go nuts if they see another laptop at my room


What do you do with all these laptops?Are you a developer? Do any of them have a built in gpu (geforce 1650 or better)?


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> What do you do with all these laptops?Are you a developer? Do any of them have a built in gpu (geforce 1650 or better)?


I'm a banker actually .
I got one of my old g4 hp laptop followed by my current y510p which is having 755m as graphics. Purchased a macbook due to the lack of laptop which can provide performance and battery backup and lastly got my bank ThinkPad


----------



## TheSloth (May 19, 2021)

this is good stuff. I think you really need 5th laptop. 
Imagine, whoever enters into your room when you are using all your 5 laptops, together, they will think this guy coordinating and assisting SpaceX in launching and landing Rockets.


----------



## aby geek (May 19, 2021)

In post 88 of this thread above I have linked a post from a forum member wishing to sell of many components in another thread. They are also selling a 1070 take a look into that. Otherwise you will have to buy this 1050 ti for 15.4k. If they don't price that 1070 according to market prices that will be a great deal.

*www.amazon.in/Zotac-GeForce-ZT-P10...116f3ce1dfff&language=en_IN&ref_=as_li_ss_tl#


----------



## TheSloth (May 19, 2021)

aby geek said:


> In post 88 of this thread above I have linked a post from a forum member wishing to sell of many components in another thread. They are also selling a 1070 take a look into that. Otherwise you will have to buy this 1050 ti for 15.4k. If they don't price that 1070 according to market prices that will be a great deal.
> 
> *www.amazon.in/Zotac-GeForce-ZT-P10...116f3ce1dfff&language=en_IN&ref_=as_li_ss_tl#


yeah but 23K for a old 1070 is a bit too much at this point.
Though 15.5K for 1050Ti is really good price in last few months. It will go out of stock soon for sure.

*Edit
The seller is new. I could not find ratings. They might be selling old/used cards


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2021)

Alright people let's build me a desktop. 
Need a build without gpu since I don't think I can get one in sane pricing anyhow.
Best components at the least price.
I'm hoping to get some components around 50k for rig and lets see what I can get in monitor for around 25k.
I'm hoping at least prices for these components aren't as insane as GPUs.

@omega44-xt @aby geek @TheSloth @whitestar_999


----------



## omega44-xt (May 20, 2021)

CPU - Intel i5 10400 - 16k

Mobo - Gigabyte B560M DS3H AC - 10.5k

RAM - 2x8GB DDR4 3600MHz - 7k*

GPU - iGPU

M.2 SSD - Kingston A2000/WD SN550 500GB - 5k

HDD - WD/Seagate 1TB 7200RPM - 3.2k

PSU - Corsair CV550 other 550W 80+ bronze - 3.7k

Cabinet - MSI MAG Forge 100M or other mid tower ATX - 4k

Monitor - Acer XV272U 1440p 144Hz IPS Freesync - 25k (as low as 21k on sale)

Total - 74.4k

*Buy Online G.SKILL Sniper X 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3600 Desktop Memory F4-3600C19D-16GSXKB - in India
B560 supports XMP, so can use RAM above 2666.

Under an ideal situation, a 30k RTX 3060 would have been a decent GPU. But that costs 60k+.

Edited with B560 mobo.


----------



## aby geek (May 20, 2021)

^^ Omega Isn't the point of ditching the gpu to build a better core system? Wouldn't b460 limit him to 10th gen?
Shouldn't we look at b560 and z590 mobos below 20k so he can upgrade to 11th gen and speedier ram whenever he feels like.

@shadow Hash limited edition of rtx 3000 cards are out so wait out till mid june for us to see it reflect in India.
If you want now that 1050ti for 15.5k on amazon is a great deal. Ryzen 4650g is now out of stock so if you go with a ryzen build you will have to choose between 3400g or 3600 with gpu.


Here's a 27 inch display below 20k. Will this be good enough?
*mdcomputers.in/msi-27-inch-optix-g27c4-amd-freesync-curved-gaming.html?tag=MSI-MON-OFF


----------



## omega44-xt (May 20, 2021)

aby geek said:


> ^^ Omega Isn't the point of ditching the gpu to build a better core system? Wouldn't b460 limit him to 10th gen?
> Shouldn't we look at b560 and z590 mobos below 20k so he can upgrade to 11th gen and speedier ram whenever he feels like.
> 
> @shadow Hash limited edition of rtx 3000 cards are out so wait out till mid june for us to see it reflect in India.
> ...


Realistically most people won't jump just 1 gen of CPU ahead, like if I buy an i5 10400 myself, I likely won't look into jumping to a 2nd hand i7 later on, instead will get a new CPU + mobo which supports latest standards of RAM, SSD, GPU, etc (surely more expensive, better save money for that). Sure you can keep those stuff in mind, but its tough to fit in even a decent budget Z490 + i5 for 50k. I can surely fit a B560 though, so edited the post.

I'm just waiting for B560 mobo reviews + better availability to see if it can even run i5 11400 at max power draw (which is ~125W). Initial reviews suggest B560 VRMs are bad. AMD's B550 has decent VRMs for mid range.

Considering he allocated 25k for a monitor, I suggested a 1440p 144Hz one.


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Realistically most people won't jump just 1 gen of CPU ahead, like if I buy an i5 10400 myself, I likely won't look into jumping to a 2nd hand i7 later on, instead will get a new CPU + mobo which supports latest standards of RAM, SSD, GPU, etc (surely more expensive, better save money for that). Sure you can keep those stuff in mind, but its tough to fit in even a decent budget Z490 + i5 for 50k. I can surely fit a B560 though, so edited the post.
> 
> I'm just waiting for B560 mobo reviews + better availability to see if it can even run i5 11400 at max power draw (which is ~125W). Initial reviews suggest B560 VRMs are bad. AMD's B550 has decent VRMs for mid range.
> 
> Considering he allocated 25k for a monitor, I suggested a 1440p 144Hz one.


I would prefer 144 with 1440p.
But regarding the build ain't all the fuss is about AMD in terms of gaming pc these days?


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2021)

aby geek said:


> ^^ Omega Isn't the point of ditching the gpu to build a better core system? Wouldn't b460 limit him to 10th gen?
> Shouldn't we look at b560 and z590 mobos below 20k so he can upgrade to 11th gen and speedier ram whenever he feels like.
> 
> @shadow Hash limited edition of rtx 3000 cards are out so wait out till mid june for us to see it reflect in India.
> ...


Not gonna settle with the 10 series now. 
I would prefer to wait for a month or two to see if the GPUs come back to sane pricing otherwise got no other option than waiting for the prices to come in my budget for a series 30 gpu


----------



## aby geek (May 20, 2021)

Your wish might be granted soon though it won't immediately reflect in India.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 20, 2021)

$hadow said:


> I would prefer to wait for a month or two to see if the GPUs come back to sane pricing otherwise got no other option than waiting for the prices to come in my budget for a series 30 gpu


Big crash in cryptocurrencies today, maybe the start of a trend & hopefully fall in prices of gpu.


----------



## $hadow (May 21, 2021)

I don't mind waiting for a month or two for a sanely priced high end gpu.


----------



## TheSloth (May 21, 2021)

$hadow said:


> *Not gonna settle with the 10 series now.*
> I would prefer to wait for a month or two to see if the GPUs come back to sane pricing otherwise got no other option than waiting for the prices to come in my budget for a series 30 gpu


We are expecting DDR5 soon now.
*www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-and-AM...-quo-by-featuring-an-RDNA2-iGPU.510997.0.htmlI think DDR4 based platform will loose its value hard even if its latest gen once DDR5 is available. Resale value will drop significantly. Spending all your money on latest config isn't good idea now. Save money and go with the build omega suggested. Adding a card on that build like 3060Ti-3070 will set you for some years on 1440p resolution. In future, once you have money, you can refresh your build starting with base components CPU+Mobo+RAM, unless you are good with money to refresh the build entirely. 

Above suggestion is only in case you want to save money as much as possible without compromising on the performance you are expecting.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 21, 2021)

$hadow said:


> I don't mind waiting for a month or two for a sanely priced high end gpu.


If you wait for a month or so, 11th gen CPUs will be more easily available. The i5 10400 at 17k is a great deal, performs similar to R5 3600 for productivity & outperforms R5 for gaming. But it needs a decent mobo with a good cooler to run it at up to 125W.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 21, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> We are expecting DDR5 soon now.
> *www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-and-AM...-quo-by-featuring-an-RDNA2-iGPU.510997.0.htmlI think DDR4 based platform will loose its value hard even if its latest gen once DDR5 is available. Resale value will drop significantly. Spending all your money on latest config isn't good idea now. Save money and go with the build omega suggested. Adding a card on that build like 3060Ti-3070 will set you for some years on 1440p resolution. In future, once you have money, you can refresh your build starting with base components CPU+Mobo+RAM, unless you are good with money to refresh the build entirely.
> 
> Above suggestion is only in case you want to save money as much as possible without compromising on the performance you are expecting.


DDR5 will be expensive initially, but with new AMD CPUs in 2022 having DDR5 as well, it will be the new mainstream RAM standard for 2022.


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2021)

Just a small update guys.
Managed to secure Xbox X on Flipkart so I can delay this PC for now so that pricing gets some sane for the components.
Thank you everyone who spent some time over this thread.
Now the only component for me which is yet to be secured is still a monitor.
Suggest me one with around 25k and main purpose of the same is playing games over it and if required mom will watch a video or two over it.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 22, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Just a small update guys.
> Managed to secure Xbox X on Flipkart so I can delay this PC for now so that pricing gets some sane for the components.
> Thank you everyone who spent some time over this thread.
> Now the only component for me which is yet to be secured is still a monitor.
> Suggest me one with around 25k and main purpose of the same is playing games over it and if required mom will watch a video or two over it.


Cheap 4K TV? Like Nokia 43" with onkyo soundbar maybe? Or Acer XV272U is still a good choice


----------



## khalil1210 (May 22, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Managed to secure Xbox X on Flipkart


xbox x or xbox series x?


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Cheap 4K TV? Like Nokia 43" with onkyo soundbar maybe? Or Acer XV272U is still a good choice


If for cheap tv I'm thinking about redmi 50 inch since it has hdmi 2.1


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> xbox x or xbox series x?


Xbox Series X


----------



## khalil1210 (May 22, 2021)

Congrats on your purchase


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Congrats on your purchase


Thanks a ton brother


----------



## omega44-xt (May 22, 2021)

$hadow said:


> If for cheap tv I'm thinking about redmi 50 inch since it has hdmi 2.1


Saw its specs, it has ALLM. Might be worth considering or it might just be a marketing stuff that doesn't do much. No idea as big reviewers don't review these TVs.

Get it with an extended warranty. BTW Xbox Series X supports 1440p output unlike PS5, so 1440p 144Hz monitor isn't a bad decision if you intend to play some competitive games. For no competitive games, 4K TV is better.

Anyways congrats on nabbing a Series X.


----------



## aby geek (May 22, 2021)

Congratulations!
Here is a list of TVs. Looks like you should check out tcl and hisense too.
*in.pcmag.com/hdtv/116769/the-best-tvs-for-gaming


----------



## aby geek (May 22, 2021)

*dl.flipkart.com/dl/mi-4x-108-cm-43...d?pid=TVSGFH5PQRTFRTVG&cmpid=product.share.pp
*www.tatacliq.com/toshiba-108-cm-43..._5cUixAi1s4N7yO_cLFJN9-NkDhBAUf0aAthZEALw_wcB
*mobile.mi.com/in/redmi-smart-tv?gi...PKF3YvD4E8NfJD1dak0QWXYaArLuEALw_wcB#overview
*www.tatacliq.com/lg-108-cm-43-inch...DQI8sCkPGjKhWLuLVy83p7pPGXRg4w1UaAsMDEALw_wcB
Lg tv has airplay so you could connect your macbook as well.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 22, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Congratulations!
> Here is a list of TVs. Looks like you should check out tcl and hisense too.
> *in.pcmag.com/hdtv/116769/the-best-tvs-for-gaming


Both TCL & HiSense sell inferior products in India, much more in the case of TCL.


----------



## aby geek (May 22, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Both TCL & HiSense sell inferior products in India, much more in the case of TCL.


What do you think about the four above? Are they worth their price?


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Saw its specs, it has ALLM. Might be worth considering or it might just be a marketing stuff that doesn't do much. No idea as big reviewers don't review these TVs.
> 
> Get it with an extended warranty. BTW Xbox Series X supports 1440p output unlike PS5, so 1440p 144Hz monitor isn't a bad decision if you intend to play some competitive games. For no competitive games, 4K TV is better.
> 
> Anyways congrats on nabbing a Series X.


Thanks brother.

The sole reason for me to consider it was that 2.1 but yeah since I'll be paying a lot of warzone I think considering a monitor won't be such a bad idea after all.


----------



## $hadow (May 22, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Congratulations!
> Here is a list of TVs. Looks like you should check out tcl and hisense too.
> *in.pcmag.com/hdtv/116769/the-best-tvs-for-gaming


Thanks brother.
My experience with Hisense hasn't been the best.
Service was pretty much pathetic.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 23, 2021)

aby geek said:


> What do you think about the four above? Are they worth their price?


Mi TVs have been low on brightness, the Redmi TV X has Dolby vision support, so I'm expecting close to 350nits of brightness. I think the Toshiba TV has some good reviews except for its OS. But there are options from Nokia, Moto or even Redmi that seem to be a better package. A Firestick 4K costs 3.5k on sale, which would be required to solve the OS issue of Toshiba. 

Budget LG & Samsung TVs are inferior to Chinese TVs.


----------



## $hadow (May 23, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Mi TVs have been low on brightness, the Redmi TV X has Dolby vision support, so I'm expecting close to 350nits of brightness. I think the Toshiba TV has some good reviews except for its OS. But there are options from Nokia, Moto or even Redmi that seem to be a better package. A Firestick 4K costs 3.5k on sale, which would be required to solve the OS issue of Toshiba.
> 
> Budget LG & Samsung TVs are inferior to Chinese TVs.


Let's see what is available in monitors only. TV requires some additional budget which I'm lacking right now.

**www.amazon.in/LG-Ultragear-Gaming-Monitor-Freesync/dp/B07FLGR2PN?th=1&psc=1 *this seems like within budget

or any other 1440p with 144hz monitor as per suggestions by you guys ?


----------



## aby geek (May 23, 2021)

Look at these and read proper reviews. The benq one is looking great if you are comfortable shelling out 34k for it go for it.

*www.amazon.in/dp/B07TZNPHCG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_QA3ZG85XNCMDX7JFYNKP
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07WF726S9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_MTDFKMCFH0FZ7CJ2GBZC
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07SHPJJZR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_JC2ESK0JVVN40M1JKR3W?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07X8HBHJP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_MY9ZJJ7B97H8K6NGXAWV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## $hadow (May 23, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Look at these and read proper reviews. The benq one is looking great if you are comfortable shelling out 34k for it go for it.
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B07TZNPHCG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_QA3ZG85XNCMDX7JFYNKP
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B07WF726S9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_MTDFKMCFH0FZ7CJ2GBZC
> ...


Can't spare anything around 34k right now.
Capping is around 25k plus 3k at max if the product demands so.


----------



## aby geek (May 23, 2021)

In that case compare both the LG 32 you posted and the view sonic 32 in my post. Whichever gives you more value and satisfaction go with that.
You can ask on reddit r/IndianGaming for user feedback if anyone has used them.
Check which brands service centre is closer to you.


----------



## $hadow (May 23, 2021)

So purchased 39 months xbox pass for 7.8k approx.  Seems like a sweet deal for 220 bucks a month


----------



## omega44-xt (May 24, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Let's see what is available in monitors only. TV requires some additional budget which I'm lacking right now.
> 
> **www.amazon.in/LG-Ultragear-Gaming-Monitor-Freesync/dp/B07FLGR2PN?th=1&psc=1 *this seems like within budget
> 
> or any other 1440p with 144hz monitor as per suggestions by you guys ?


Acer XV272U is another one. The LG one has the best VA panel under 25k, just a bit big at 32" but a good monitor indeed. I'd avoid Viewsonic or even Samsung Odyssey G5. For 30k, there's Gigabyte G27Q or M27Q at 35k.

Look into the speaker situation, like how you will connect speakers to Xbox SX. HDMI audio extractor is one way. Not sure if USB sound cards work. That LG monitor has a 3.5mm jack but audio output isn't great. A friend of mine has that monitor + PS5, we looked for some options to connect ext. speakers (controller's jack works but is a good solution for headphones only) & in the end he bought a TV.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 24, 2021)

$hadow said:


> So purchased 39 months xbox pass for 7.8k approx.  Seems like a sweet deal for 220 bucks a month


XGP for console or ultimate?


----------



## $hadow (May 24, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Acer XV272U is another one. The LG one has the best VA panel under 25k, just a bit big at 32" but a good monitor indeed. I'd avoid Viewsonic or even Samsung Odyssey G5. For 30k, there's Gigabyte G27Q or M27Q at 35k.
> 
> Look into the speaker situation, like how you will connect speakers to Xbox SX. HDMI audio extractor is one way. Not sure if USB sound cards work. That LG monitor has a 3.5mm jack but audio output isn't great. A friend of mine has that monitor + PS5, we looked for some options to connect ext. speakers (controller's jack works but is a good solution for headphones only) & in the end he bought a TV.


It is because of that 32inch I"m more inclined towards it.
At least some real estate but at the same time thinking if grabbing a 4k monitor at 60hz might be a bad idea.

For speakers I got JBL Flip 5 which would be enough to fill the room and will purchase xbox headset once available in India.


----------



## $hadow (May 24, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> XGP for console or ultimate?


I purchased ultimate


----------



## omega44-xt (May 24, 2021)

$hadow said:


> It is because of that 32inch I"m more inclined towards it.
> At least some real estate but at the same time thinking if grabbing a 4k monitor at 60hz might be a bad idea.
> 
> For speakers I got JBL Flip 5 which would be enough to fill the room and will purchase xbox headset once available in India.


BT speakers might easy to integrate. Think about pros & cons of TV vs monitor & take a decision.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 25, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Can't spare anything around 34k right now.
> Capping is around 25k plus 3k at max if the product demands so.


*www.amazon.in/LG-Ultragear-Compati...21P0ERH44G4&psc=1&refRID=N1R12P05721P0ERH44G4


----------



## quicky008 (May 25, 2021)

if i am using a 1440p monitor,and choose to run my games at 1080p,then will the images look blurry or washed out as they are running at a lower resolution?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 25, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> if i am using a 1440p monitor,and choose to run my games at 1080p,then will the images look blurry or washed out as they are running at a lower resolution?


Yes, a bit. Shouldn't be very observable though.


----------



## $hadow (May 25, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> if i am using a 1440p monitor,and choose to run my games at 1080p,then will the images look blurry or washed out as they are running at a lower resolution?


Deterioration will definitely be there


----------



## $hadow (May 26, 2021)

Alright now this is insanity for me.
I've been searching for the monitor for 2 days now and cannot decide which one to get.

Here are a few must have requirements for me which I've understood I need.

1. 1440p with 144hz
2. And free sync compatible 
3. At least cdmi 2.0
4. 27 inches seems to be a sweet spot form what I've heard 

Budget is 30k now 

Please suggest @omega44-xt @sling-shot @aby geek @whitestar_999 @bssunilreddy @quicky008


----------



## quicky008 (May 26, 2021)

this panel has particularly good reviews on amazon,you can check it out:

*www.amazon.in/LG-Ultragear-Compati...7636MH/ref=psdc_1375425031_t1_B07MKT2BNB?th=1


----------



## $hadow (May 26, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> this panel has particularly good reviews on amazon,you can check it out:
> 
> *www.amazon.in/LG-Ultragear-Compati...7636MH/ref=psdc_1375425031_t1_B07MKT2BNB?th=1


it is a 1080p panel though and since xbox is supporting 1440p at 120 so I'm thinking I should prefer that


----------



## omega44-xt (May 26, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Alright now this is insanity for me.
> I've been searching for the monitor for 2 days now and cannot decide which one to get.
> 
> Here are a few must have requirements for me which I've understood I need.
> ...


Gigabyte G27Q for 30k seems good.
Gigabyte G27Q vs Acer Nitro VG271UP Pbmiipx Side-by-Side Monitor Comparison
Acer XV272U in India apparently has the same panel as VG271U but with a better stand. There's an Asus TUF VG27 & Gigabyte M27Q for 35k.


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2021)

*it is here*


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 27, 2021)

$hadow said:


> View attachment 20296*it is here*


What's the model? And its cost and post links where you bought thanks. 

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> What's the model? And its cost and post links where you bought thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


This is Xbox Series X 
Total damage was 50k
Purchased from Flipkart


----------



## aby geek (May 29, 2021)

Shadow, the redmi x50 is now 34k
*mobile.mi.com/in/redmi-smart-tv?gi...nvvM0aHfo_a7Hp-D5c3SiLxoCSpIQAvD_BwE#overview


----------



## $hadow (May 29, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Shadow, the redmi x50 is now 34k
> *mobile.mi.com/in/redmi-smart-tv?gi...nvvM0aHfo_a7Hp-D5c3SiLxoCSpIQAvD_BwE#overview


Ordered Asus VG27AQ. Seems like a sweet buy for 30k


----------



## $hadow (Jun 7, 2021)

Final setup is coming up soon with some more stuff on the way


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 8, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Final setup is coming up soon with some more stuff on the way
> View attachment 20328


You should post this on reddit /r/IndianGaming, see this for reference:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/GamingLaptops/comments/m4y32l


----------



## $hadow (Jun 10, 2021)

Just waiting for my keychron keyboard to arrive, once it's here setup is mostly complete. Will be posting it over there soon as well 



whitestar_999 said:


> You should post this on reddit /r/IndianGaming, see this for reference:


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 10, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Just waiting for my keychron keyboard to arrive, once it's here setup is mostly complete. Will be posting it over there soon as well


Which KB did you buy? Cost?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 10, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Which KB did you buy? Cost?


I got k2 v2 with blue switches. It costed me 6.7k


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2021)

Never heard the name, could you link to the keyboard?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 10, 2021)

Its Keychron. Either you can buy from Keychron dot in or dot com. But Meckeys also have started selling few models of Keychron.
*www.meckeys.com/shop/keyboard/80-keyboard/keychron-k2/


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2021)

Its a 65% keyboard?  How are gateron switches compared to cherry mx?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 10, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Its a 65% keyboard?  How are gateron switches compared to cherry mx?


I have no experience of mechanical keyboards but as per the comments on subreddit, they seem to be as good as Cherry and costs less. Some other like Outemu or Kailh are not that good.
@Extreme Gamer @Nerevarine @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt 
can comment better on this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Just waiting for my keychron keyboard to arrive, once it's here setup is mostly complete. Will be posting it over there soon as well


Nice! Update here with the reddit link as well after posting it there.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 10, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I have no experience of mechanical keyboards but as per the comments on subreddit, they seem to be as good as Cherry and costs less. Some other like Outemu or Kailh are not that good.
> @Extreme Gamer @Nerevarine @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt
> can comment better on this.


Not a mech key guru, but from what I heard: Cherry > Gateron >> Kailh ~ Outemu. Logitech's & Razer's custom keys are close to Cherry or better at times.

Kailh & Outemu switches are cheaper, not bad at those prices for sure. But reliability is a concern with KBs from Cosmic Byte, Red Gear, etc. Although my friend's Logitech G413 has issues as well.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 10, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I have no experience of mechanical keyboards but as per the comments on subreddit, they seem to be as good as Cherry and costs less. Some other like Outemu or Kailh are not that good.
> @Extreme Gamer @Nerevarine @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt
> can comment better on this.


I'd pick Cherry or Gateron switches over others because of per switch price and compatibility. There are other better switches but I don't want folks here to go down that rabbit hole unless they want to.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 11, 2021)

so the keyboard is here and I can't stress this enough how much I am in love with these keys.
They are tactile and sounds really clicky


----------



## $hadow (Jun 11, 2021)

And finally I can say that this setup is right there where I wanted it to be. Thank you all for being a part of this short journey.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2021)

$hadow said:


> And finally I can say that this setup is right there where I wanted it to be. Thank you all for being a part of this short journey.


Now waiting for that reddit thread


----------



## $hadow (Jun 11, 2021)

As promised 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/nxj1xk/_/h1eyh90



whitestar_999 said:


> Now waiting for that reddit thread


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 11, 2021)

$hadow said:


> And finally I can say that this setup is right there where I wanted it to be. Thank you all for being a part of this short journey.


This is clean. Can't find the wires. Nice!


----------



## $hadow (Jun 11, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> This is clean. Can't find the wires. Nice!


Lol i really spent more time than I should have in getting this setup up and running but it seems to have paid off well. Clutter really seems to be away from the desk (for now)


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 12, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Lol i really spent more time than I should have in getting this setup up and running but it seems to have paid off well. Clutter really seems to be away from the desk (for now)


Yeah. I tried by best to keep wires away from eyes but that didn't last more than 4 days. Today wires are going across the table from one end to other. I tried to clean but its waste. Unless we go full wireless, its not possible.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 12, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Yeah. I tried by best to keep wires away from eyes but that didn't last more than 4 days. Today wires are going across the table from one end to other. I tried to clean but its waste. Unless we go full wireless, its not possible.


I'd suggest using zip ties and double sided tapes. They help heaps in cleaning the clutter


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 12, 2021)

$hadow said:


> I'd suggest using zip ties and double sided tapes. They help heaps in cleaning the clutter


Yeah I though about it but I change wire settings every now and then because of laptop chargers so cant use the zip ties or tapes


----------

